# What is your favorite type of vps



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2013)

I read both polls on WHT and LET. This poll allows multi selection - if you have more than one type of vps you use.


And I do want to know why you use your favorite type of vps.


But please: No technical lists of advatages - we all know them. I am interested in the purpose of the vps.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 2, 2013)

OpenVZ - Low memory and networking usage. I use these for low traffic websites, dns, and proxy/vpn.

KVM - High memory usage or heavy network usage. Websites with heavy networking needs such as my mirrors, scripts that need a lot of memory to function efficiently, and software that is not supported in OVZ.


----------



## Mun (Jun 2, 2013)

The one that works

Mun


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2013)

OpenVZ: Just right everthing: Ruby, NodeJS, PHP, static sites, DNS, Proxy, VPN. Even backup servers. If your provider does have a good setup you do not feel any difference between OpenVZ and KVM.

KVM: Running huge databases. And running a specific version of a kernel. I do not want to change nodes/locations everytime I switch kernel versions.


----------



## acd (Jun 2, 2013)

kvm / xen hvm: openvpn gateways with ip_set backed filtering. anything with an ipsec tunnel attached like an l2tp+ipsec vpn server, anything that needs to run dmcrypt under it, anything needing xattrs or file acls... which is just about everything...

ovz: Single website VMs. DNSd servers. Some userspace test boxes. Reverse proxies/page caches.

I could care less about memory size. If I'm running out, I'll either optimize or deploy/upgrade to a bigger VM.


----------



## mikho (Jun 2, 2013)

Mun said:


> The one that works
> 
> 
> Mun


And to add.... Using the virt. that is best for the job.


I couldn't vote since vmware esx/vsphere wasn't an option.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 2, 2013)

mikho said:


> I couldn't vote since vmware esx/vsphere wasn't an option.


Added it.


----------



## mikho (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 2, 2013)

I had responded on LET

anyway

OVZ mostly, if they can get what i wanted done

KVM sometimes due to limitation of OVZ


----------



## thuvienvps (Jun 2, 2013)

OVZ if HP does it right.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 2, 2013)

OpenVZ, KVM and VMWare.

Been working a lot more with VMWare lately and really like it. Will probably do some videos on KVM management soon here soon.


----------



## libro22 (Jun 3, 2013)

OpenVZ for less than 20 websites, webmail and source game server

XEN-PV and KVM for high volume cPanel websites (not lowend though)

I experienced latency overhead with XEN-PV and I/O issues with KVM. Go for XEN-PV for easy setup, KVM for more native performance.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 3, 2013)

I like KVM even though I never offered it. It works flawlessly and does what I want it to do.


----------



## turfhosting (Jun 5, 2013)

KVM I believe is the best. It is rare that a KVM node can be oversold, and undersold is a big bonus!


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 5, 2013)

KVM on SmartOS


----------



## marythomas (Aug 25, 2020)

If you are looking for best vps hosting provider for your online business. I suggest you Serverwala Data Center. They provide *cheap VPS hosting in India* at very reasonable prices. They are my personal favorite and provide 24/7 technical support. VPS India Hosting provides you high quality with an isolated environment where the CPU, RAM, and storage is 100% dedicated and not shared with any other websites or apps.


----------



## peterbrown (Nov 6, 2020)

KVM is versatile, it doesn't have much limitations, You won't have performance issues with KVM


----------



## NWABiofuels (Nov 7, 2020)

Northwest Advanced Bio-Fuels, LLC is a Renewable Fuel development company providing sustainable, cellulosic, commercial scale, ASTM compliant designer Bio jet fuel in Washington State.


----------



## sarahamont (Nov 10, 2020)

KVM and OpenVZ are two incredibly popular virtualization technologies that are widely used in the SMB and VPS hosting sectors. Each system has unique features and benefits that make it ideal for certain applications.


----------



## RebeccaBruner (Feb 17, 2021)

Mine is Linux VPS. According to my opinion, Linux VPS offers better flexibility than a Windows VPS. Moreover, Linux VPS is cheaper too


----------



## greenwebpage (Jun 12, 2022)

My favorite type of vps is KVM


----------

